# Experienced Coding & Billing Specialist, CPC



## sylwiam (Mar 28, 2014)

Thank you for taking a moment to review my post. 
My resume is attached for you, I am seeking a new challenge and opportunity to growth in my CPC career. 

I have over 10 years of experience of billing and coding in medical office setting and working remotely as well.Multiple specialties experience : Internal Medicine, Physical Therapy, Podiatry, Pediatrics, Family Practice and USG Services. 
I am looking for work in Chicago-land area or Remote position, however willing to relocate to "sunny" states: FL, AZ or CA.

I look forward to hearing from you! 

Sylvia Majcher
sylviammajcher@yahoo.com

RESUME uploading is not working, but I will be happy to email it !


----------

